# Drywall joint banding



## billyg (Jan 17, 2008)

I recently removed popcorn off my ceiling and had a contractor come in and apply a "splatter" type texture to match the existing wall texture. He said that a complete skim coat is not necessary and he applied a "partial skim coat where needed".
After the texture was applied, I rolled on Zinsser Bullseye 1-2-3 primer. After the primer (which has almost a semi-gloss finish) dried, I noticed what looks either like joint banding or roller overlap marks.--I'm not exactly sure.--Maybe a combination of the two.
My question is...Since the ceiling is now sealed by the Zinsser primer/sealer, will my finish coat of paint hide any joint banding (if indeed, it is joint banding)? Thanks.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

If it is indeed joint banding, I would give it another coat of a different primer (Bullseye 123 has pitiful hide) or be prepared to put two coats of paint on the walls.

It probably is joint banding. Most likely the original texture was applied over bare drywall and drywall joints.

Still, Bullseye 123 should have had enough extender pigments in it to plug up the bigger holes in joint compound and the smaller ones in drywall paper to prevent any visible difference in absorbtion between the two.

I'd be inclined to put another coat of a different primer on before painting.


----------

